# Uploading Pics from Picassa



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if you have to do anything to Picassa web album photos to produce the links on the forum? I have tried everything I know (which isn't much) to do this and am completely stuck!! :x

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JesTTer said:


> Does anyone know if you have to do anything to Picassa web album photos to produce the links on the forum? I have tried everything I know (which isn't much) to do this and am completely stuck!! :x
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark.


Mark, you shouldn't be able to upload any pictures directly to the forum, however if you are hosting your pictures with Picassa you can insert images into posts and your sig by using the usual img tags e.g.


```
[img]http://www.blahblah.com/image.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

Previously I have had no trouble using Picassa web albums, where my pics are uploaded to the www. It is only today that the problem seems to have occurred and I wondered if it was a result of the upgrades that are currently being made to the servers etc?

Mark.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JesTTer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Mark

Do you have an example of a post you made where the pictures no longer appear?


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

Unfortunately not! However, I'll try to add a picture below from the web album - let's see what happens.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JesTTer said:


> Unfortunately not! However, I'll try to add a picture below from the web album - let's see what happens.....


Ok I can see what's happening. When you link to a picture the link has to end with .jpg because that is the format of the picture (see my example above).

Within your account there should be an option to copy the source URL so you can use it on forums etc


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

I've now uploaded some pics to photobucket....let's see if this works, then!


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

Seems to work!

Thanks,

Mark.


----------

